# Teichbau mit Bentonit



## thogoer (30. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Ich möchte gerne einen kleinen Teich von ca. 25-40 m² anlegen. Im Internet habe ich bei Bentonit.de einiges dazu gelesen. Ich habe jetzt hier bei einem Discounter Katzenstreu aus Bentonit von Sardinien gekauft(20Cent/kg). Leider weiss ich bis jetzt nicht den %tualen Gehalt an Montmorillonit.Ich habe 200ml Bentonit mit 1000ml Wasser mit dem Stabmixer gemischt und es war augenblicklich eine homogene zähe Flüssigkeit (dünner Pudding vorm abkühlen) ca 24 Std.später war es noch etwas mehr eingedickt. Kann ich daraus eine 500%ige Quellfähigkeit schliessen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Methode des einmischens von Bentonit in den Boden. Das Katzenstreu ist ja Granulat und nicht Pulver, zerkleinert es sich beim einfräsen? Wie gestalte ich die Uferzone (Übergang Wasser/Luft). Leider bin ich z.Z. wegen einer Bezugsquelle hier in Norditalien von Bentonit in grösseren Mengen in Pulver noch nicht fündig geworden.
Vielen Dank im vorraus und
viele Grüsse über die Alpen, th


----------



## karsten. (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau mit Bentonit*

Hallo


zu was willst Du das Betonit verwenden ?
zur Abdichtung oder als Substrat 

mfG


----------



## teichmuschel (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau mit Bentonit*

Der Überschrift folgend soll der Teich aus Bentonit hergestellt werden.

Eigentlich ist das eine gute Bauart, aber ob sie für einen Garten- oder Koiteich geeignet ist stelle ich einmal in Frage. In der Wasserwirtschaft werden Bentonitmatten in das fertige Profil eingelegt und diese quellen dann beim Wasser einfüllen auf. Zum einen sind diese Teiche zweckbestimmt und nicht wirklich eine Augenweide, dazu kommen Wasserverluste in den Übergangsbereichen bei Trockenheit. 

Ich persönlich würde einen Teich ohne Folie mit Lehm und Tonpackungen bauen. Dazu gibt es wie Mauersteine aussehende Lehm- oder Tonballen die zuerst am Teichboden und dann nach oben in die Böschung gelegt werden und nach dem befüllen pottdicht sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau mit Bentonit*

Hi Gudrun,

wenn man einen Teich dauerhaft dicht bekommen will geht ohne Folie gar nichts. Das haben mittlerweile sogar die Naturschützer mitbekommen die früher strikt gegen Folien waren 

Lehm, Ton (oder auch Betonit) sind nun mal wasserdurchlässig und trocknen ohne dauernden Wasserzulauf bei Trockenheit schnell mal aus (weils Wasser langsam durchsickert und auch wegen dem dort nicht zu verhindernden Kapillareffekt) Und das ist dann auch der Tod von jedem ehemals als "umweltfreindlich" gebauten Gartenteich. Trocknet ohne dauernden Zulauf nämlich wegen Wasserverlust erst mal der auf 20-30cm Dicke fest eingestampfte Lehm oder Ton am Rand ein wird er bröckelig und rissig. Gibt es dann endlich mal wieder stärkere Regenfälle und das Wasser steigt  aufs alte Niveau quellen zwar die natürlichen Materialien wieder etwas auf, aber so dicht wie vorher, nach dem Zusammenstampfen werden sie nie wieder. Bei der nächsten Trockenphase sinkt der Wasserspiegel noch schneller und tiefer, folglich beginnt das Spiel von vorne (aber halt noch weiter unten im Teich). Dazu kommt dann auch noch das, wenn sich erst mal Risse im Lehm/Ton bilden, sehr schnell Pflanzen drin wachsen und den Teich noch stärker perforieren

In meinen Nachbarorten wurden die letzten Jahre mit viel Aufwand einige "Öko"Amphibienteiche aus Lehm und Ton in aufgelassenen Feldern/Wiesen angelegt. In fast keinem der Teiche war nach 2 Jahren noch Wasser drin (wenns mal sehr stark regnet füllen sie sich zwar immer noch, aber nach ein paar Tagen ist alles Wasser wieder im Untergrund unter der "ehemaligen" Lehm/Tonabdichtung verschwunden. Die meißten Teiche sind innen (da wo normalerweise das Wasser stände) nun auch schon mit mehreren m hohen Weiden und __ Erlen durchsetzt
Nur diejenigen, die direkt an kleine Gräben angeschlossen worden sind oder in Nasswiesen angelegt wurden halten ihr Wasser auch weiterhin

MfG Frank


----------



## Boxerfan (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau mit Bentonit*

Ich kenne Bentonit als Baumaterialien aus dem Deponibau, man muß mindestens eine 30 cm Auflage auf eine Bentonitbahn bringen, ansonsten quillt sie unkontrolliert auf und muß wieder rausgerissen werden weil unbrauchbar. Bentonit ist meiner Ansicht nach für den Teich nicht geeignet


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau mit Bentonit*

Hi Gudrun,
ich habe auch schon Bentonit, in meinen Teich gekippt.
Das gibt es in reiner Form in guten Fachhandel in 25Kg Säcken. Das Montmorillonit sollte darin einen Anteil von 70 % haben.
Auf die Idee damit einen Teich zu bauen wäre ich nicht gekommen.

Wie Frank schon schrieb nimmt das viel Flüssigkeit auf, wird aber rissig, wenn es wieder trocknet.

In dem Link von dir wird es auch nur als zusätzliche Dichtschicht unter PEHD Folie genutzt.


----------



## jolantha (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau mit Bentonit*

Ich kann Bentonit auch nicht wirklich empfehlen, ich habe damit mein Überlaufrohr abgedichtet.
Im Sommer , bei niedrigerem Wasserstand liegt es trocken und wird rissig . 
Bin laufend dabei, immer wieder neu zu verschmieren und abzudichten .


----------

